# Dodgy dealer - help



## jamescat (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking for any advice on the following matter.
A couple of months ago I paid a 900 euro deposit for a motorhome which was to be imported from Germany by the dealer. There was a bit of messing about by him regarding timescales but he eventually agreed he would bring a motorhome to Spain and that if I didn't want it he would give me a refund.
Time passed and the holiday season was over and our son went back to school, at this point I said I didn't want the motorhome and would like a refund as agreede. However the dealer is now stating I should find another buyer for the m/h before he will refund me, he also appears to be putting a deadline of November on the issue. We have only ever discussed the arrangements via skype and telephone. 
Yes stupid I know!!!!!!
Should I denounce him to the police or pursue this through a lawyer as a civil matter.

thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jamescat said:


> Hi, I'm looking for any advice on the following matter.
> A couple of months ago I paid a 900 euro deposit for a motorhome which was to be imported from Germany by the dealer. There was a bit of messing about by him regarding timescales but he eventually agreed he would bring a motorhome to Spain and that if I didn't want it he would give me a refund.
> Time passed and the holiday season was over and our son went back to school, at this point I said I didn't want the motorhome and would like a refund as agreede. However the dealer is now stating I should find another buyer for the m/h before he will refund me, he also appears to be putting a deadline of November on the issue. We have only ever discussed the arrangements via skype and telephone.
> Yes stupid I know!!!!!!
> ...


Sounds dodgy, but do you have proof this guy lives and works in Spain? Do you have any receipts? Do you know enough to denunce him??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## jamescat (Sep 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> Sounds dodgy, but do you have proof this guy lives and works in Spain? Do you have any receipts? Do you know enough to denunce him???
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jojo and thanks for your reply.
Yes he has a legit website, well when I say that he appears to advertise m/h's for sale but then it transpired he doesn't actually have any stock he just goes off to Germany to try and source what you are after.
I do have his address and bank details in Spain and proof of my transfer of funds to his account.
Yea like everyone who has been subject to a dodgy deal I do feel responsible for my own stupidity.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jamescat said:


> Hi Jojo and thanks for your reply.
> Yes he has a legit website, well when I say that he appears to advertise m/h's for sale but then it transpired he doesn't actually have any stock he just goes off to Germany to try and source what you are after.
> I do have his address and bank details in Spain and proof of my transfer of funds to his account.
> Yea like everyone who has been subject to a dodgy deal I do feel responsible for my own stupidity.



Yes, I have to agree with you, it wasnt the most sensible way to spend 900€, but I guess we can all put our hands up for doing silly things, so dont feel to stupid. Try the denunce route first, go to the Guardia with all the paperwork that you have. Depending on what they say, maybe also seek the advise of a gestoria or abogado???


I hope some of the more "knowledgeable" posters on here will give you some more accurate advice!

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Has the dealer imported the vehicle into Spain ?, if so then he is entitled to his fee.
If not I would go to the bank & ask them to pull back the money (they can do that here) but I am not sure of the regs etc.


----------



## jamescat (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi, thanks for your reply. I should have been clearer.
The deal was that 300 euros would be non refundable, to cover the cost of import plates and insurance and the remainder, i.e. 600 euros should be refunded.


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

you have been done mate,live and learn,happennd to me when i bought my house here,dodgy soliciter cost me 600e

i dont think 300e would cover the cost of changing the plates,i have a crappy car that 11 years ago cost me 1k to get spanish plates on


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

To be quite honest, if you have nothing in writing about the €600 refund I don´t think you´d have a leg to stand on if you tried to take out a denuncia. He brought the vehicle over for you in good faith, and you changed your mind. You´ll have to rely on him having a change of heart!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Speak with these guys - Debt Collection in Spain - Cobros Directos - ask them if you have a case and if they can help you on a no win - no fee basis


----------



## jamescat (Sep 21, 2010)

djfwells said:


> Speak with these guys - Debt Collection in Spain - Cobros Directos - ask them if you have a case and if they can help you on a no win - no fee basis


Hi and thanks for the reply, i'll give them a shout and see how it goes. I suppose i'm more hacked off with myself than anything else, but as they say... Live and Learn.
thanks everyone


----------

